# Warum Aküfi?



## koifischfan (6. Sep. 2009)

Abkürzungsfimmel
Es heißt doch Oase und nicht o..e, oder Libel statt L...l

Wollen wir wetten, daß das keine Suchmaschine findet!

Gibt es vernünftige Gründe dagegen/dafür solche Abkürzungen?


----------



## Frank (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Warum Aküfi?*

Manche Worte werden abgekürzt, um sie "unkenntlich" zu machen.

So ganz erschließt sich mir jetzt aber der Sinn deiner Frage nicht.
Wenn in Suchmaschinen O..e eingegeben wird, ob ausgeschrieben oder abgekürzt, landet man bestimmt erstmal bei O..e direkt und nicht bei uns im Forum ...


----------



## koifischfan (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Warum Aküfi?*

Wenn ich mich schäme Oaseprodukte einzusetzen, würde ich es auch abkürzen.


----------



## Joachim (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Warum Aküfi?*

Das hat nichts mit "schämen" zu tun, sondern mit den rechtlichen Seiten im WWW. Die ein oder andere Firma sieht es halt nicht gern, wenn - ich sags jetzt mal salopp - über sie gemeckert wird. Und da wir nicht fähig sind in jedem Einzelfall zu überprüfen, ob die Beschwerde eines Users über Produkt XYZ berechtigt ist ... ists halt so wie es ist: Aküfi.


----------



## waterman (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Warum Aküfi?*

...und ich dachte, dass wir den Namen "unkenntlich" machen, um nicht zu schleichwerben
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Warum Aküfi?*

Hallo Wil.

Wenn Du mit einem Produkt zufrieden bist - warum nicht den anderen Usern dies mitteilen? 
Gefährlich wirds für unseren/meinen Hals nur, wenn kräftig über Produkte oder Geschäfte hergezogen wird. Schlechter Service/Beratung/Qualität läßt sich per Internet schlecht nachprüfen ...
Daher der Aküfi.

Gegen Werbung haben wir nur etwas, wenn der Verkäufer/Hersteller/ein von ihm Beauftragter hier entsprechende Links postet und seine Dienste in Beiträgen oder der Signatur anpreist, ohne sich aktiv mit seinem Wissen am Forum zu beteiligen.
In Zeitschriften sind das Werbe-Anzeigen und die kosten richtig Kohle.
Bei uns soll es ein halbwegs gleichwertiges Geben und Nehmen sein. 
Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 

Da das Forum immer größer wird, wird es anscheinend auch für Werbeverteiler immer interessanter. 
Wir wehren uns derzeit nach Kräften ...


----------



## waterman (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Warum Aküfi?*

Hallo Annett,
ja, das klingt plausibel. Also demnächst: Voller Name, bei voller Zufriedenheit.

Gruß
wil


----------

